# Peavey Classic 30 Questions



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey I'm thinking of getting a Classic 30, but nobody around here seems to have one in stock. What kind of sound do these have? I'm looking for something with a fender blues clean sound, but that distorts nicely when cranked. I'm not really looking for the fender crunch sound. What's a similar sounding amp, that I could try out...? If there is any...
I like the Traynor YCV series, but these Classic 30s seem to nearly half the price


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

a guy that played in my band for a while had a classic 30 and it sounded fabulous....he fed it with a whole host of your standard issue Boss pedals (DS-1,Chorus etc - nothing exotic or boutique) and played a Japanese strat and / or Hagstrom Super Swede through it.......this guy's main playing style was blues.....now - he's a bit of a virtuoso to begin with- but tone wise he was able to capture a very nice SRV tone......the only thing I personally didn't like about the classic 30 was there was no master volume - so to get THAT great power section overdrive tone - he had to crank it.....he was so loud in our jamspace that we had to ask him to move his amp to the adjoining room....


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I am the proud owner of a Classic 30 and a Classic 50. The 30 is the amp I use live the most. Very versatile, great cleans (not so bright like the Fender combos can be) and a great variety of dirty tones. I play bluesy classic rock, and my tone ranges from cleaner 60's type stuff, to Billy Gibbons 'esque' distortion. It has a pre and post gain on the lead channel, but it really sounds great when you can open up to about half. It is a very loud amp once it is wound up. I play straight in with no effects, just the amp reverb, and depend on our sound man to give me some delay. I really can't give you any cons, in fact , I'd like to buy another one to run stereo. They come up used in the $350-425 range. I would recommend them whole heartedly.

Regards


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nuthin' wrong with buying one and plunking down another $100 (or less) for a different speaker if you wanted more highs.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a Delta Blues (same thing as the classic 30 but with 15" speaker and tremolo) and a DRRI. Guess which amp won the "fits my needs" coin toss. That's right, the DRRI will be for sale soon.

If only it had a standby switch. Other than that, it's perfect for me. Can't imagine the Classic 30 being much different. Good choice if you get one.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Nuthin' wrong with buying one and plunking down another $100 (or less) for a different speaker if you wanted more highs.


could do what I did and just buy the Classic 30 head and use what ever cab and speaker configuration you want.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

LaRSin said:


> could do what I did and just buy the Classic 30 head and use what ever cab and speaker configuration you want.


There is a speaker out on the combo so adding an extension cab to the combo is also possible.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LaRSin said:


> could do what I did and just buy the Classic 30 head and use what ever cab and speaker configuration you want.


I wish there were more USED Classic 30 heads around !! I never seem to see them up for sale.

I had a Classic 50 head...sold it to a local friend/forumite for the best deal I could offer to him. It is a big and very heavy head, but I miss the tone(s) I could get from it.

Another friend has been using a Tweed Classic 30 head for years. 
Sweet, sweet amp IMHO.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Excellent amp for $400 IMO. I never bothered with the drive channel as the cleans were quite nice and a boost pedal sounded better anyway. I _never_ had issues with insufficient highs from the speaker so stuck with the original Emi. Tube swaps can make a big difference in this amp though so don't be afraid to experiment.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's one in Ottawa for $350.00

http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/10944877

BTW, Xanadu, if you'd like to try the Classic 30, pm me. I think we live close to each other. I also have aYCV50 Blue so you can compare the 2. My C30 has JJ Power tubes and Tungsol Preamp Tubes plus the Weber Blue Dog Ceramic. While the YCV Blue has Winged SED EL34s in it and JJ preamp tubes. Let me know.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

FWIW. I got a Delta blues 2x10. To me, it sounded even better than the Classic 30.


----------

